# Slice vs. Cervelo P2



## lextek (Apr 1, 2004)

Not much talk about TT/tri-bikes here. But what are your thoughts on the Slices? I demoed a Cervelo p3 and P2 and really like them. I haven't had a chance to ride a Slice, kind of rare at the LBS.


----------

